# Natural Balance Sweet potato and fish



## ANGELJJM (Feb 7, 2004)

What are your feelings on feeding a 6 month old puppy Natural Balance Sweet potato and fish? Its an all life stages food,(not just for puppy) It was recommended to me for her to try because her stool is sooo loose.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Try it for a while. There is all kinds of ideas on when to switch to adult, and what to feed. But it will not hurt anything to feed her a bag.

I always watch for the joint additives and make sure it is in the food. I am big believer in those joint supplements.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Ive been feeding that to mine since he was 9 months with great results.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed a puppy puppy food.
we fed Natural Balance to our dog
when he was a puppy. one day our
dog decided he didn't like it anymore so we switched
brands.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

At 6 months your dog should not be eating puppy food, so switching to adult food is fine. I feed raw myself, but I have heard of people who have had good results with the food you are considering. However they usually feed it because of allergies - this is a food which has limited ingredients and avoids the kinds of things (beef, chicken, grains) that many dogs have a problem with. If your dog doesn't have allergies, there are a number of very good grain free kibbles out there - Orijen, Taste of the Wild, California Natural are a few. Timber Wolf is also very good, but does contain some grain...

In any case it doesn't do to continually feed the same kibble - so try the Natural Balance for a while if you like, then switch to another brand (or formula).

_________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

personally, i dont like a limited ingredient food unless it is really necessary. NB sweet potato and fish has more potato than meat and consequently a protein content that is rather low. i think a food with higher meat content is more ideal.

again, for some dogs, there is nothing else their digestive system can handle and they need a limited ingredient diet, but id try a bunch of other foods before resorting to that.

i know some of our dogs have improved the loose stools when eliminating grains from the diet.


----------



## ANGELJJM (Feb 7, 2004)

My other choice was to try Blue Buffalo. Which do you think is better? If I try the Blue shld I get large breed puppy or the large breed adult? She was six months November 20th. She is eating Natures recipe large breed puppy now, her stools are a mess. She goes at least three times a day and they are like pudding. Any sugestions I would really appreciate. Its driving me crazy it so hard to keep the yard clean and it can't be good for her either. Thank you


----------



## ANGELJJM (Feb 7, 2004)

what is a good amount of protein? the bag says 21%


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

problem is, you dont have any idea what is causing the loose stool. have you had the vet check a stool sample for parsites? if there is something going on medically, a food switch isnt going to help.

what and how much have you been feeding? sometimes overfeeding could cause loose stools.

as far as the Blue Buffalo, id prefer either one over the NB sweet potato and fish just because i like the meat content better. 21% protein is on the low end. most kibbles with much meat in them are going to be closer to 30% (or more).

if it were me, id get the stool checked first. if that was clear, id probably give a grain free a try. problem with a 6 month old, is there are very few suitable outside of Orijen.


----------



## ANGELJJM (Feb 7, 2004)

She has had her stool tested and extensive bloodwork so far everything has been negative.


----------



## Tom_T (Oct 29, 2009)

I am in no way a expert on this subject; however, I can tell you that our Maggie, (just over 4 months old) eats Blue Buffalo, large breed or puppies, and has no problem with her stool. The only problem, is she seems to be somewhat bored with the food, so I may mix the Blue B, with some other quality food.

Once she is 6 months I plan on changing her over to the Blue B, for large breed dogs, that has the lamb.


----------

